

Writing a quick and dirty Mailgun clone in Elixir - devinus
http://clutchanalytics.com/2014/10/17/a-quick-and-dirty-mailgun-clone-in-elixir/

======
ma2ge
Only 300 lines of code... I'm surprised the power of OTP.

